# Problema a compilar transcode

## brutico

Hola que tal soy nuevo  en gentoo y tengo un problema con esta dependencia que necesita k3b. Buscando por la red el error es este:

error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [tcprobe] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/work/transcode-1.1.7/import'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/work/transcode-1.1.7/import'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/work/transcode-1.1.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/work/transcode-1.1.7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/work/transcode-1.1.7'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1:

 * ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/work/transcode-1.1.7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1/work/transcode-1.1.7'

Aquí comentan que es un bug pero tiene un año, a ver si me podéis ayudar.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-951592-view-next.html?sid=27fc954ff914d0dcaf3ae2e22bedd6ad

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

¿Qué versión de libav tienes instalada?

----------

## brutico

La 9.11, he de instalar otra?

----------

## quilosaq

No. Puedes instalar la que quieras.

Para esa versión de libav instala transcode 1.1.7-r2 o 1.1.7-r3

----------

## brutico

Pues era eso, muchas gracias.

----------

